# Gestational Diabetes Oral Control



## RLS (Sep 24, 2015)

ICD-10 gestational diabetes is classified as diet controlled or insulin controlled or unspecified control. It states that Z79.4 Long term current use of insulin should not be coded with codes from subcategory 024.4 Gestational Diabetes.

So what is the correct way to code a gestational diabetic woman who is on oral medications to control her diabetes. It is not insulin controlled and it is not diet controlled and it isn't unspecified. Would you code the diet control 024.41- and Z79.899 Other long term drug therapy?


----------



## heavers (Oct 1, 2015)

If a patient with gestational diabetes is insulin controlled, the appropriate insulin-controlled code O24.414, O24.424, or O24.434 should be assigned instead of Z79.4.


----------



## godom15 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Oral med controlled GDM*

I have pondered over this same question since we went live. When the patient has A2 GDM, but is controlled with an oral med (not insulin), which is the best code to choose? O24.419 GDM unspecified doesnt seem right since it is in fact specified. Any help from an expert would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## jenantho15@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2017)

*GDM taking Oral medication where blood sugars are out of control*

What code(s) do you use for a patient that has GDM taking oral hypoglycemic drugs, but her blood sugars are constantly out of control? Any help is appreciated.


----------

